# sharing from gnome-control-center desn't work

## albocalbo

when I try to switch on screen sharing, from file sharing or multimedia share immediately the user interface switch to off.

I suppose this happen because network manager can't enumerate the networks.

If I try to run gnome-control-center from shell I recieve the error

Failed to enable service vino-server: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Sharing cannot be enabled on this network, status is '0'

Finally if try to start vino server from shell everything it work

thank you

----------

## BugVito

Did you ever get a solution for this?  I have had the same issue for a while, and is a bit of an inconvenience.

----------

